# Sticky  [RADIO] HTC Desire HD Radios [PD98IMG.zip] (Updated: 7 Sept 2011)



## gu1dry (Jul 9, 2011)

```
/* I am not responsible for bricked devices, dead SD cards,<br />
 * thermonuclear war, or the end of the world. Please do some research<br />
 * if you have any concerns about flashing a radio before flashing it!<br />
 * YOU are choosing to make these modifications, and if you point the<br />
 * finger at me for messing up your device, I will laugh at you. */
```
*How to Flash:*

In order for this to work, the HTC Desire HD needs to be S-OFF. Flashing the radio with a corrupt file or interrupting the flash, can brick the device, please proceed with caution.


Download the your choice of radio for the HTC Desire HD.
Make sure the filename is *PD98IMG.zip* exactly or it will not work and copy it to the same folder as adb (the /platform-tools folder within the Android SDK folder). 
Connect the HTC Desire HD to the computer via USB.
On the computer, open terminal and run the following commands:

```
adb push PD98IMG.zip /sdcard/PD98IMG.zip<br />
adb shell md5sum /sdcard/PD98IMG.zip
```
*NOTE:* The md5 should match up the provide the original download location. If not, redownload & try again.

```
adb reboot bootloader
```

The HTC Desire HD will reboot & usually boot into fastboot. Pressing the *Power* button will put the device into the bootloader.
The bootloader will scan for the radio update. Once it finds the update, select *Yes*.
Allow the bootloader to finish flashing the updated radio, and reboot the HTC Desire HD normally.

*Downloads:*

*From Froyo-based RUUs:*

From the 1.15.405.1 RUU:
*12.21.60.12_26.02.00.09*
md5: 4aba7abfbeb93cd7c0061eb9eb706d97

 From the 1.24.405.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.15.405.1 RUU_

 From the 1.28.405.1 RUU:
*12.28.60.140e_26.03.00.04*
md5: 3ad11deb26f4b39186dce334d606c130

 From the 1.28.405.1_R2 RUU:
*12.28a.60.140e_26.03.02.08*
md5: 4cf186ce53723a5185fe21e76d82dd38

 From the 1.31.207.1 RUU:
*12.28b.60.140e_26.03.02.26*
md5: f01f7a2b264811636c470c7b530fece9

 From the 1.31.1400.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.28.405.1_R2 RUU_

 From the 1.32.207.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.28.405.1_R2 RUU_

 From the 1.32.405.3 RUU:
*12.28b.60.140e_26.03.02.15*
md5: 2e1759eb2308a5ec0910122be9d6b5f0

 From the 1.32.405.6 OTA/RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.31.207.1 RUU_

 From the 1.32.707.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.28.405.1_R2 RUU_

 From the 1.32.832.6 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.31.207.1 RUU_

 From the 1.39.111.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.31.207.1 RUU_

 From the 1.40.61.2 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.31.207.1 RUU_

 From the 1.43.466.2 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.31.207.1 RUU_

 From the 1.43.1010.2 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.31.207.1 RUU_

 From the 1.60.1400.7 RUU:
*12.32.60.140e_26.04.00.05*
md5: f6f0f08af1b4afa0ce883041cad736b0

 From the 1.72.405.3_R RUU:
*12.28e.60.140f_26.04.02.17*
md5: 14b8dacee267c9598107339c6001275d

 From the 1.72.405.3_R2 OTA/RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.72.405.3_R RUU_

 From the 1.75.75.2 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.72.405.3_R RUU_

 From the 1.75.110.2_R RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.72.405.3_R RUU_

 From the 1.75.771.2 RUU:
*12.28g.60.140f_26.05.02.15*
md5: 24ad1d0f9fb48dbd8cdefe4ac4af48ed

 From the 1.75.1400.4 RUU:
*12.35a.60.140f_26.04.03.30*
md5: faf2e82e101907f8587d041b1301a5ed

 From the 1.80.502.3 RUU (AT&T Inspire 4G Stock):
*12.39.60.19_26.06.04.06*
md5: dea534848a9b71fc54878c0111ceed76

 From the 1.83.415.4 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.72.405.3_R RUU_

 From the 1.84.61.2 RUU:
*12.28g.60.140f_26.05.05.27*
md5: c7eea236eaaa2edf978934633d58398d

 From the 1.84.502.11 RUU:
*12.39a.60.19_26.06.06.30*
md5: 991dc7acd70fa13d47ca6d0a4b6f857f

 From the 1.84.661.1_R RUU:
*12.35d.60.140f_26.06.03.24*
md5: 64bb83fda93052fcc8c1423b7a433e77

 From the 1.84.832.2 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.84.61.2 RUU_

 From the 1.89.516.2_R RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.84.61.2 RUU_


*From Gingerbread-based RUUs:*

 From the 2.16.0.0 RUU:
*12.41.60.19_26.06.04.14*
md5: f964b25bda91dd377c78b54ce46fdd7b

 From the 2.25.0.0 RUU:
*12.35d.60.140f_26.08.03.07*
md5: 2cf70fce7c649822bc67a719b0a68d46

 From the 2.25.1400.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 2.25.0.0 RUU_

 From the 2.31.1400.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 2.25.0.0 RUU_

 From the 2.36.405.5 RUU:
*12.54.60.25_26.09.04.11*
md5: 167130dc3853eae382526fbf5b2a9070

 From the 2.36.405.8_R RUU:
_has the same radio as the 2.36.405.5 RUU_

 From the 2.37.707.3 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 2.36.405.5 RUU_

 From the 2.37.762.2 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 2.36.405.5 RUU_

 From the 2.37.832.6 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 2.36.405.5 RUU_

 From the 2.42.415.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 2.36.405.5 RUU_

From the 2.43.661.1 OTA/RUU:
*12.56.60.25_26.10.04.03*
md5: 73fc5a09b44b4c4367ea75a231ce0818

From the 2.47.502.7 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 2.43.661.1 OTA/RUU_

From the 2.50.405.2 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 2.36.405.5 RUU_

From the 2.50.771.2 RUU:
*12.56.60.25_26.09.04.28*
md5: c760c92ab29ba60249250db0ae71e788

From the 2.52.1010.2 RUU:
*12.59.60.26_26.11.04.21*
md5: b5062872cf6f2898d74e9f6a0dbb9664

From the 3.06.405.1 RUU:
*12.62.60.27_26.13.04.19*
md5: 7e3f9b9381209e7643e7e94ea7028ad0


----------



## Clayloo (Aug 16, 2011)

Thx bro! This is a really amazing collection of radios for us to choose from.


----------



## gu1dry (Jul 9, 2011)

Updated OP with the 12.56.60.25_26.09.04.28 radio from the 2.50.771.2 RUU.


----------



## gu1dry (Jul 9, 2011)

Updated OP with the 12.62.60.27_26.13.04.19 radio from the 3.06.405.1 RUU.


----------

